# where do the build sheets hide



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

is ther a specific place where the build sheets are on the 70 gto's or are they strung out all over the place?


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I've heard under the back seat and also above the fuel tank??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

On a 70 Chevelle they have been most often found in the springs of the upper rear seat and in the buckets either underneath or behind the plastic back. Some have been found under the carpet, in the headliner and behind the glove box liner. Whether any of these places relates to the Pontiac line, I have no clue but it's always fun hunting.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ive heard of under the carpet on the drivers front,under the rear seatbetween the springs,on top of the gas tank between the floor pan and tank,over the gove box,pretty much were ever the guys on the assembly line threw it in the car.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i found mine under the rear seat bottom part,build date is 7/16/64


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

so i probably will have to wait till i have the car and can tear it apart.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

skapegoat said:


> so i probably will have to wait till i have the car and can tear it apart.


Are you working on getting it ??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I found mine under the rear seat, tucked in the springs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had the original gas tank and interior in my car and I didn't find one when I took it apart.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

its depends on the factory and worker.i also herad that they either put it in the car when they where done putting the car together or they threw it away in the trash


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I never found one in my '65, either.....of course, the fuel tank has never been removed.....I guess it could still be under there.....but it wasn't inside the car!!


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

My car had two of them. Both were located in the back seat springs. One in the seat back and one in the bottom. Found out mine was being built when Kennedy was assasinated (3rd week of Nov. '63). I thought it was interesting...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ITSA64 said:


> My car had two of them. Both were located in the back seat springs. One in the seat back and one in the bottom. Found out mine was being built when Kennedy was assasinated (3rd week of Nov. '63). I thought it was interesting...


Was that information included in the "Warren Report" ? Seems like everything else but the truth was in there.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I LOVE the new avatar photo, Too Many. In a year or two, when the car is done, It'll have even more meaning! Good luck with the delivery/etc.
Jeff


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Good question Too Many, I hadn't thought of that. Now I'm wondering if the original color truely was aquamarine - or was it really "grassy knoll" green. hmmm


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ITSA64 said:


> "grassy knoll" green. hmmm


:rofl:


----------

